# Edit Marketplace ads?



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

In the past we could not edit our listings in for sale postings in the marketplace. Now we can. Is that on purpose?

Just curious.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Err... NO. You are not supposed to be able to edit ads in the marketplace area. :shock:
I'll have a look.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention Al.

Reply forwarded to staff concerning this. Issue resolved.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Yep. The Edit button is gone. Thanks.


----------

